# How do you find bands/band members?



## jane (Apr 26, 2006)

Title says it all. Also, I remember a site for south-eastern ontario where musicians could post classifieds. Unfortunately, my home computer was on the fritz and the hard drive's been replaced so I'm no longer sure which site that was - does anyone know? Are there any other sites I should check out/can post on? Thanks!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Generally speaking I call people I know. I meet a lot of musicians both as a player and as a sound man. 

I seldom hold auditions anymore when I need a new guy. I just get on the phone.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

You can try posting on Craigslist.


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

Go to open jams. You'd be surprised what you'll find.

CT.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2007)

Here ya go *Jane*. Hope this helps some.
http://www.overhear.com/


----------



## esp_dsp (Feb 27, 2007)

or just go to a music shop near you and ask if you can put something up and just have a page sayin your looking for guys leave a number or email and see what you get


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

I know lots of musicians, but after not playoing seriously for quite a while I find it hard to find a couple of hacks to play the drums and bass.

I also find it hard to find people that just want to play for the fun of it. It seems everyone I run into either takes the whole thing way too seriously or has ambitions of quiting their day job and going on tour.

What ever happened to hanging out in the garage, drinkin', smokin' and butchering tunes?


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

laristotle said:


> Here ya go *Jane*. Hope this helps some.
> http://www.overhear.com/


+1. Pretty easy to find whatever calibre musician you are looking for.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

[/QUOTE]
I also find it hard to find people that just want to play for the fun of it. It seems everyone I run into either takes the whole thing way too seriously or has ambitions of quiting their day job and going on tour.

What ever happened to hanging out in the garage, drinkin', smokin' and butchering tunes?[/QUOTE]

Oh I SO hear you! I've had an ad up on this site for a while and no takers.. Lots of looks but no interest..


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Hamm Guitars said:


> I know lots of musicians, but after not playoing seriously for quite a while I find it hard to find a couple of hacks to play the drums and bass.
> I also find it hard to find people that just want to play for the fun of it. It seems everyone I run into either takes the whole thing way too seriously or has ambitions of quiting their day job and going on tour.
> What ever happened to hanging out in the garage, drinkin', smokin' and butchering tunes?


...it was precisely the opposite for me, back when i was looking. no shortage of guys who only wanted to play/rehearse a couple of times per month. anything more serious than that and they quickly backed off.

as well, i take fun as a given. if you don't enjoy playing, i really have to question why you bother.

that said, i can never get enough of "hanging out...drinkin', smokin' and butchering tunes"!

-dh


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

I guess what I am getting at is that I am looking for guys that either put their instruments away for a while (like I did) or maybe have been playing long enough to get through a couple of simple tunes. I wouldn't want to jump back in to a 'working band' at this point, or likely at any other point for that matter as it makes the whole thing fell allot like 'work' to me.

I don't think it would be hard to find people to play with if I was nineteen or so, but being 37 and looking for a couple of hacks to play with kind of makes me feel like a woman past her prime looking for a date (no offense to all the women out there, but I hear this allot at my age from divorcees and the like). 

Maybe that mid-life crisis thing is starting to set in?





david henman said:


> ...it was precisely the opposite for me, back when i was looking. no shortage of guys who only wanted to play/rehearse a couple of times per month. anything more serious than that and they quickly backed off.
> 
> as well, i take fun as a given. if you don't enjoy playing, i really have to question why you bother.
> 
> ...


----------



## jane (Apr 26, 2006)

laristotle said:


> Here ya go *Jane*. Hope this helps some.
> http://www.overhear.com/


That's the site I meant - Thanks!

Not having a car also makes it really difficult to actually get anywhere. I don't have a problem leaving my amp at someone else's place as long as they're honest & the place is reasonably secure... but the lack of transportation thing blows.


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

Jane
we get together at my place near Elora now and then. Had a few jams since may.trying to put together a jam band for an outside thing with multiple bands in mid august.
yes we have a few beers, screw up a few songs and generally have some fun.
mixed ages, from 19 to 65.if you are interested in checking things out pm me.
cheers
RIFF WRATH


----------



## Dman (Jan 12, 2007)

You said it man if it isn't fun why you doing it.....serious or not.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

For about ten years I've kept a "little black book". When I open it I find numbers for musicians in the area along with other numbers of friends and businesses etc. I include what they play so a glance reveals what I need to know. There aren't enough drummers, but I've been lucky enough to play with two or three of the best ones locally. All this saves my limited memory.

Otherwise I network with other band members, teachers, shop keepers, open mics, and so on.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

jane, you're 2 hours from me or so once i hit school (london).

what do i do? well im in a small town, and i quickly found the musicians (occasionaly playing guitar at school, already knowing people then finding out they were players), i had it easy i suppose. once i get to college, im basically going to be like "guitarist looking to jam with ANYBODY! facebook/call!" and see what happens.

basically you have to go and find them. put up ads in music stores and CD stores, go to open mics, and if you hear someone playings omethign cool at a guitar shop, talk to them! also attend concerts and chat it up with people, that helped me meet musicians from just outside of my town.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Hamm Guitars said:


> I don't think it would be hard to find people to play with if I was nineteen or so, but being 37 and looking for a couple of hacks to play with kind of makes me feel like a woman past her prime looking for a date (no offense to all the women out there, but I hear this allot at my age from divorcees and the like).
> 
> Maybe that mid-life crisis thing is starting to set in?


Not at all. I'm (recently) 40 and am at the point where I'm confident enough to get together with people and play and have fun... No takers... It's frustrating...


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Open mic nights would seem to be one way to go. I'd think most towns could support at lease one weekly open mic night. Seems like a good way to network and sample the talent pool.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Milkman said:


> Open mic nights would seem to be one way to go. I'd think most towns could support at lease one weekly open mic night. Seems like a good way to network and sample the talent pool.


I know it's a good thought... just don't know if I'm that brave yet.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Starbuck50 said:


> I know it's a good thought... just don't know if I'm that brave yet.


well, a good way to build up your courage is to just go and watch. No need to get up and play if you're not comfortable. It's still a great way to meet people and hear what level they're at.

Frankly if I was looking for players and ran out of leads through my normal channels I might just do the same. I wouldn't likely get up and play either.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2007)

Starbuck50 said:


> I know it's a good thought... just don't know if I'm that brave yet.


I'm with ya there *Star*. I've been
away from jams for too long. I'd be a 
little self-conscious about my sloppiness.


----------



## SZ Addicted (Jul 9, 2007)

It's funny how when you find an old friend/coworker or whatever and you happen to find out that the person can play the guitar to some degree or at least owns one. Eventually the conversation leads to "hey, we should get together and jam sometime"... yeah right. I've met a couple of these people. I usually leave the door wide open and say "here's my number, give me a call anytime". 

So then you both leave the conversation all excited that you have someone new to play with. I'm not talking start a band, I mean just to jam. No doubt there's AT LEAST one tune you both can play with very limited chord knowledge. Then I guess that's where it takes off. Even if you have different tastes in music, I would assume you could reach common ground or concentrate in one direction. Maybe someone will find that they like another genre/style of music from this. The only disaster I could see is if you put a metal shredder in with a country player, but who knows, I could even see upsides to that.

I guess most people are either shy, which I can understand or someone who talks that they can play all these crazy leads/solos and can't do Twinkle Twinkle Little Star.

Still waitin' on those calls...

-Twiggs


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

SZ Addicted said:


> I guess most people are either shy, which I can understand or someone who talks that they can play all these crazy leads/solos and can't do Twinkle Twinkle Little Star.
> -Twiggs


Hey you've made some great points. I do know that situation and it sucks when someone tells you they can play all kinds of stuff (after you've shared lists) and when you get together they get real mad cause they were bluffing the whole time and they walk away mad cause they can't even chord along to the simple ones....Then I have to ask, why do some people think jamming is a competetion?


----------



## peter benn (Mar 29, 2007)

This is an interesting thread, and it highlights the different generations/abilities/motives/environments thing. 

Although the open mike solution helps you network, its eventual downside can be you as a permanent customer at a bar who does the same three songs over and over and pays for drinks (retail) for five hours. In defence, this leads to pre-booking slots either formally or informally, and a rep as a cold-hearted Machiavellian. At some point, open mikes can become pay-to-play-not-very-much.

Another route is to concentrate on finding a bass player or two. Another route is to get a gig first, which depending on your ability and your bass player (and your lead time) can lead to a proficient pickup gig or a train wreck that destroys your reputation for months at that bar.

The answer, of course, is to be a singing bass player who gets their own gigs!

As far as the motive thing goes, it helps to carefully word your ad to screen out either jobbers or casual funsters, and emphasize what your intent is in terms of playing frequency.

Real estate comes into the equation, too, because training too many people at once is a lot more messy and noisy than working up a duo act and adding on. In an urban environment, renting a fixed space exclusively for a full band can be like carrying a small second apartment, for everybody. Financial tensions like that have taken the fun out of it for many bands.

On the bright side, if you play proficiently by yourself, for long enough, you'll put something together piece by piece.


----------



## SZ Addicted (Jul 9, 2007)

I just find myself at a slight stumbling block right now. I think jamming with others would maybe give me more drive or incentive to improve. Especially someone with a bass or drums. But to be quite honest, I'd be just as happy in a room with one or more guitar players.

It's not a confidence thing, I can play what I can play, there's always gonna be someone better or something else to learn. I don't get shy infront of others but that's just my nature. 

It was strange, at the end of work one day, I had our Maintenance Manager bring in his Ibanez acoustic (not sure on the model but an older "jumbo" size body and a real looker to boot) so I could tune it for him. He would like to learn how to play but has no time. He is a very busy man. I've tried to buy the guitar from him several times but won't let it go. He originally got it for a favour... 

Anyhow, time comes for him to get the guitar out. As I begin to tune it, several of our coworkers crowd around. Admittedly, I was a little bit nervous as these are people I work with everyday and most are close friends that didn't even know I played. After the first few strums, I felt really comfortable. Not really forgot that everyone was there but was lost in the moment. Most stuck around quite a bit after 5:00 just to listen. Now, I wouldn't think twice about playing for them or anyone else for that matter.

-Twiggy


----------



## kinggeoff (Jul 14, 2007)

myspace tends to be a gold mine for finding musicians 16-25. Don't underestimate the power of the myspace generation


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2007)

You can try posting here. Like this.


----------



## Humbucker (Feb 18, 2007)

After reading this thread, it kind of makes me feel better knowing that I'm not the only middle aged guitar player out there who's having a hard time hooking up with other musicians. I'm 46 y.o. BTW.

I was in a cover band for a couple of years but that all came to an end four years ago. Since then, I've made a couple of half-hearted attempts to get something else going but I think that deep down inside, I've become really pessimistic about the integrity of musicians in general. I know that that's a pretty harsh statement but I'm just going with my limited past experience with some other musicians. I'm sure that there are plenty of good people out there that play music though.

My job responsibilities and family life pretty much take up most of my time which doesn't make things any easier. But with all that being said, I REALLY miss jamming with other musicians, there's nothing like playing off of what other people are playing. 

Ideally, I'd like to meet a fairly decent drummer and bass player or even another guitar player without "issues" and get busy jamming and maybe playing a live gig once or twice a month. Or just getting in a jam three or four times a month with a case of beer and not even bother looking at gigging would be totally cool too. 

In the really off chance that there's a drummer or bass player in the Moncton, New Brunswick region that would be interested, please let me know. 

:rockon2:


----------



## esp_dsp (Feb 27, 2007)

SZ Addicted said:


> The only disaster I could see is if you put a metal shredder in with a country player, but who knows, I could even see upsides to that.
> 
> 
> -Twiggs


thats not soo true.. i read in my guitar world a while back that dimebag darrel did a bunch of tracks with some country singer/guitar player i dont remeber the name of the guy... but apperently its wicked.. vinne(dimebags brother just incase you didnt know..) said it was some of dime best guitar playing ever....its not released yet but vinnie said he would have thought that dime would have wanted it released... so even if you put two of the complete oppiste people something magic could happen


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

esp_dsp said:


> thats not soo true.. i read in my guitar world a while back that dimebag darrel did a bunch of tracks with some country singer/guitar player i dont remeber the name of the guy... but apperently its wicked.. vinne(dimebags brother just incase you didnt know..) said it was some of dime best guitar playing ever....its not released yet but vinnie said he would have thought that dime would have wanted it released... so even if you put two of the complete oppiste people something magic could happen


David Allan Coe... band is Rebel Meets Rebel, it's been released for awhile (like last year?). It's pretty decent album... definetly not his best playing ever though. He also recorded a track with a local dude called "Country Western Transvestite Whore", vocals and lead guitar if I remember right. 

Zakk Wylde used to play country too... his hybrid picking played a pretty big part.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2007)

Humbucker said:


> After reading this thread, it kind of makes me feel better knowing that I'm not the only middle aged guitar player out there who's having a hard time hooking up with other musicians. I'm 46 y.o. BTW.


Humbucker,

My CL post yielded a lot of great responses from people. I find being very upfront about what you want to play, what kind of commitment you can offer, and what you're ultimate goal is helps quite a bit.


----------



## Humbucker (Feb 18, 2007)

Actually, I did post a well written ad on CraigList which clearly spelled out what I was looking for and the level of commitment that I could give. I only got a couple of responses and they just weren't what I was looking for unfortunately.

One guy had a group of guys but they were looking to play some "Country Rock" which isn't my thang at all. Another guy wanted to put together a singing/guitar playing duo and go play the bars and make lots of money by not playing as a full band, that too isn't my thing at all. 

I just want to find some stable middle-aged guys who'll play Classic Rock or Blues. I'm in New Brunswick, so I doubt that I'll get as many responses as someone in central Canada would but you just never know what the future holds, I'm just not going to hold my breath though.


----------



## SZ Addicted (Jul 9, 2007)

esp_dsp said:


> thats not soo true.. i read in my guitar world a while back that dimebag darrel did a bunch of tracks with some country singer/guitar player i dont remeber the name of the guy... but apperently its wicked.. vinne(dimebags brother just incase you didnt know..) said it was some of dime best guitar playing ever....its not released yet but vinnie said he would have thought that dime would have wanted it released... so even if you put two of the complete oppiste people something magic could happen



Originally Posted by SZ Addicted 
The only disaster I could see is if you put a metal shredder in with a country player, *but who knows, I could even see upsides to that.*


...You missed the bold part.

-Twiggy


----------

